# Powerheads in 75 gallon



## kozik (Mar 14, 2016)

Hey just wondering if I need a power head or 2 in my 75 gallon mbuna tank. I am currently running an Aquaclear 110 and eheim 2217 for filtration the two provide a bit of flow. Just wondering if the fish would benefit from 1 or 2 Koralia 750 or 1050's?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Power heads aren't a requirement though some people do use them, either for water movement or to help move debris from the substrate toward the filter intakes. Some fish do enjoy swimming in the current and some avoid it so that may depend on the species you are keeping.

Personally, I dislike seeing a power head in the tank though I do have a Hydor Koralia 1150 in my 72" long 220G tank to help ripple the water surface the entire tank length.


----------



## kozik (Mar 14, 2016)

That's what I'm struggling with like I don't mind the look of them I mean it's not the greatest but my tanks aren't show tanks they are just for me kind of tanks and the odd person that sees them. On the other hand I don't want to add them for the sake of adding them, I'll add them if they will increase my fishes quality of life but if not and it's just for circulation then I'll skip them.

I will say I've been running this tank with fish in for about a month and the fish seem fine, I don't see any noticeable areas where food sits uneaten. It was my original plan to buy 2 750's but the more I looked into it the more more I found that people didn't find it necessary. Like I said if it's not necessary but will give me happier fish I'll add it.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I don't have one in my two 90s but my 135 gallon has two big AClears but there are a couple of dead spots. The tank is six feet long. I run the power head for about 5 minutes, twice a week. It picks up the debris on the sand. My tank is not strongly lit so you do not notice it in the back top corner.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Tropheus love them. Cyps hate them.


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

I've yet to come across a power head that's not insanely overpowering for anything smaller than a 125g. Very frustrating.


----------



## kozik (Mar 14, 2016)

I run powerheads on a 5 gallon and 29 gallon, I can guarantee there are powerheads that aren't overpowering for tanks smaller than 125g.


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

kozik said:


> I run powerheads on a 5 gallon and 29 gallon, I can guarantee there are powerheads that aren't overpowering for tanks smaller than 125g.


What powerheads are you running? Lowest I can find is a 145gph Penguin that turns a 40B into a dishwasher. I'm frustrated. I've even added all kinds of tubes and bends and prefilters to throw a wrench at it. No joy!

Thanks!

-Ryan


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

I should add that I put the 145gph powerhead in place of a 145gph Whisper (AKA evil) HOB. The power head was a fire hose by comparison!

Thanks!

-Ryan


----------



## CeeJay (Aug 16, 2016)

Save your money and just do an extra water change every week. You have plenty of water moment.


----------

